# Borsa Bella Coupon Code?



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

I decided I should probably get a travel case for when I go to Europe later this year, but I've spent so much on my kindle already! Does anyone know of any coupon codes for the borsa bella website?


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

omygoodness!!  I thought you were sharing a coupon code.  I've been drooling over the DX travel case...but haven't been able to bring myself to buy it, what with the 20 purses already hanging on my closet door.  And the 20 purses I've donated in the past year.  What is so sad is that I haven't had a NEW purse in at least 2 years.  Tragic.  Tragic.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, don't I wish I had a BB coupon code, I've been waiting and hoping... and waiting.........!!!

Does anyone know if she ever has coupons, or are we hoping and waiting in vain?


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Honestly, she's such an independent producer, I feel bad waiting for a coupon code.  But I think she has had promotions in the past?  There should be a Borsa Bella promotion sticky!!

BTW, her customer service is amazing!!!  I had an issue with my online order (moving and updating credit card addresses sucks), and she called me personally to straighten it out vs cancelling my order).


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, I know what you mean about feeling bad waiting for a coupon code, I feel the same way, it's not like she's a big company.  I want a travel bag and if only I could decide which fabric to get, I'd go ahead and order it.  

Of course, I don't NEED one, but having discovered BB through this board, I really really WANT one!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Her prices are quite good.  She has had some free shipping promos, and she posts that on the Borsa Bella fan page in Facebook.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm trying to think--I'm not sure I've ever seen a discount for her site.  I've seen a couple of shipping promos, and the very occasional buy XYZ get a keychain wristlet or some such, but I cannot remember a single "sale".  Certainly no coupons exist out there.  And looking through my inbox at her mailing list emails this year, I don't see a discount one.  

I will say--owning some 5 or so Kindle bags, a purse, and a custom camera bag from her--the prices are fair given the amazing quality she produces and her fabulous customer service.  My advice is to save up rather than hoping for a discount that might not materialize.  You absolutely won't regret it!

Or keep an eye on the buy/sale/trade section of this board.  BB bags come up pretty regularly when people decide to change patterns, and that's where you're likely to get one at a reduced price.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

OK, you've persuaded me... didn't take much!  
I've ordered the Ernest HemminGray travel bag for my Kindle, now we just have to wait for it to travel to Australia.  I suppose then I'll be addicted to BB bags - oh dear, this Kindle has a lot to answer for!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my BB bag for Christmas.  I love it.  You will love yours, I'm sure.  
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I finally settled on a Borsa Bella travel bag and purchased it through Etsy this morning. There was no shipping added, so I felt like I got a discount!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

tjayz said:


> OK, you've persuaded me... didn't take much!
> I've ordered the Ernest HemminGray travel bag for my Kindle, now we just have to wait for it to travel to Australia. I suppose then I'll be addicted to BB bags - oh dear, this Kindle has a lot to answer for!


Well, this board does anyway! LOL We're such good enablers!

I have two travel bags so far, and I was irritated that I didn't order a third in time for an upcoming trip. They really are great bags to have...although then I had to buy a new slim wallet to go in mine...and now I need one in black...


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

You are excellent enablers!!  I ordered my BB bag last Tuesday and it got here today!!!  I ordered the Twilight one as I have the Pink Tranquility skin from Decal Girl.  Now I'm just wating for JAVOedge to put together a bundle for Kindle and i-Phone covers and I'll be all set.  My hubby said he never knew that a present could end up costing him so much!!  Oh and I have a mighty bright light and Pink headphones that shipped out today!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

sixkidsmom said:


> You are excellent enablers!! I ordered my BB bag last Tuesday and it got here today!!! I ordered the Twilight one as I have the Pink Tranquility skin from Decal Girl. Now I'm just wating for JAVOedge to put together a bundle for Kindle and i-Phone covers and I'll be all set. My hubby said he never knew that a present could end up costing him so much!! Oh and I have a mighty bright light and Pink headphones that shipped out today!!


My Kindle is still in transit, but I have also ordered the Pink Tranquility skin. I have considered the Twilight BB bag too! Can you post a picture of the two together? I am waiting to see how much red is actually in Pink Tranquility before I order Twilight. I recently discovered that Michelle, of Borsa Bella, lives very close to me! A few stores in our town sell her products, so I will be able to touch/feel before I purchase!


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered the pink tranquility and the BB Twilight bag.  I can't wait for them to be here.  I am hoping Monday!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

For the quality of the product you get, the price is very fair.  I would say get it regardless of the cost...I'm so happy with the product!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sixkidsmom said:


> You are excellent enablers!! I ordered my BB bag last Tuesday and it got here today!!! I ordered the Twilight one as I have the Pink Tranquility skin from Decal Girl. Now I'm just wating for JAVOedge to put together a bundle for Kindle and i-Phone covers and I'll be all set. My hubby said he never knew that a present could end up costing him so much!! Oh and I have a mighty bright light and Pink headphones that shipped out today!!


LOL--I have pink tranquility on my MacBookPro and I love it. Unfortunately, I can't do white on the Kindle as I find it distracting, or it would have been on that as well. My iPhone has pink hibiscus (with a pink rear cover for anti slip purposes), and yes, matching pink headphones. My husband refers to it as the "pink catastrophe". LOL

Best headphones ever, BTW:


(And for those who hate pink deeply, they come in black, silver/white, and a bright blue as well. Hubby has the silver/white combo and wears them constantly.)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I laugh at my naiviety when I thought the only thing I had to buy for the kindle was books!


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

ok, hope this works, here's pics:


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Stunning Kombo!


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

sorry, those are really huge, new to Photobucket and was in a hurry to up load them!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there a thread where BB owners can "show off" their BB bags?  When I was looking into selecting my fabric, I could never find one...but it would have been super nice to have a place to go where I could look at different bags and fabrics.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is really a stunning combo! We might end up being Kindle twins! I am also considering the Colorful black Kindle bag to go with my Pink Tranquility. Sorry, I can't figure out how to get the picture here, but here is the link.

http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/287/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/colorful-black-kindle-bag


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

okay, now I may have to add that one also but in a larger tote size maybe?


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I am SOOOO glad that you posted pics now I want mine even more!!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Beautiful combination!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

beautiful combo


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Super stunning combo - colors and theme, sixkidsmom!!!


----------



## staticgirl50 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sixkidsmom- That is exactly the combo I just ordered LOL!  It took me forever to choose!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

sixkidsmom said:


> ok, hope this works, here's pics:


Is the darker color on the skin and bag - dark pink or red - I can't tell from the photos and they are gorgeous 

I'm wondering if this skin/bag combo would work with the Oberon red - River Garden cover


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw this post last night and Melissa at BB agreed to add a promo code to the Cover Guide post I was about to publish
today. ! 10% off all orders though Saturday! Click link for details...

http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/1/4/an-e-book-cover-guide.html


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

To Casse, the darker color is red, not a cherry red, just a pretty red.  There are several shades of pink in the BB cover.  If you look at the website, I think you will get a better idea of the colors!!


----------

